# How big will you go?



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

What's the largest drop you have or will take? Where was it?

Provided I've scoped out a totally clean landing area, I'm good for around 3'. The biggest drop I've done is the lower drop at Tyler Mill. The ledge itself is probably 30", but your vertical ends up being 3'+ by the time you land:







Maybe I'll work up to 4' someday, and if/when I do, I'm hoping the sensible side of me is going to say that's big enough...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

We found the perfect 4 footer for you at stone the other day with newly raked downhill landing. Shouldn't be a problem for you to do.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We found the perfect 4 footer for you at stone the other day with newly raked downhill landing. Shouldn't be a problem for you to do.



We'll see. That might be a good goal. I wasn't feeling the tight landing area though. The Tyler Mill drops are wide open as you know.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

3" (yes that's " as in inches  )


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep one wheel on the ground at all times


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 3" (yes that's " as in inches  )





o3jeff said:


> Keep one wheel on the ground at all times



Bah! I've seen both of you take 2+ footers with relative ease. Bigger stuff is the same motion - just more hang time... :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 24, 2008)

The landings dictate what I will attempt.  There are 4 footers I would not think of doing but there is an 8 footer over at the hill that has a perfect mulched bark landing that I have no problem hitting.

I  let someone go first to see if it is to harry.  Same goes for going out on ice


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Mulched bark landings sounds right up my alley. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

We had a 30 meter ski jump in High School, lip was about 9 feet off the ground.  One of the crazier kids launched it with his bike......complete carnage as he  landed and rims and forks warped.  probably twenty food vertical dropped over a 30 foot distance.  nuts....kid was lucky to walk away with nothing more than scrapes and bruises.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> We had a 30 meter ski jump in High School, lip was about 9 feet off the ground.  One of the crazier kids launched it with his bike......complete carnage as he  landed and rims and forks warped.  probably twenty food vertical dropped over a 30 foot distance.  nuts....kid was lucky to walk away with nothing more than scrapes and bruises.



Don't you have some beach to frolic around on or something...? :roll:


:razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

in the backyard on on nice soft turf I have no problem doing a 30" drop. Would go up to 3 feet if I had more concrete blocks to rasie the ladder srop I made. On the trail is a different story. 24" is a no brainer, but anything over that it depends on the landing area and how far away I am from the truck.

At Case there was a really nice 3 plus foot ladder drop with a pretty smooth DH landing area. I really wanted to hit it, but I was freaked out by some of the rocks on the edge of the landing area. That was one of two things I was really upset I wussed out on that day


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Don't you have some beach to frolic around on or something...? :roll:
> 
> 
> :razz:




sure do

where 30" is laughable.  We don't get excited until we're riding 6 feet


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> sure do
> 
> where 30" is laughable.  We don't get excited until we're riding 6 feet



Meh. And that happens how often?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Meh. And that happens how often?



oh...about once every two years if I hit it right :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> oh...about once every two years if I hit it right :lol:



Sweet. And I thought deep powder days were elusive... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2008)

Catching much air freaks me out a bit.  Maybe my tag should be TrekChicken?
I've done about a foot, foot n half, but more than that..........oh crap!


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have done a few baby heads but I have never gone out and measured.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 24, 2008)

8 or so feet to the landing... depends on the bike I'm riding and how the run in and run out are.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

I think my biggest drop was 5-6' in Trumbull - it was my avatar for some time. I'd regularly hit 1-3fters on my regular ride. Biggest with a flat landing was prob 4', also in Trumbull. I really don't like flat landings anymore and hate bottoming out my rear suspension (I honestly think it has a design flaw), which happens a lot if I'm not careful of the landing. 

Biggest wheelie drop was 3' and even then I can usually only do 1-2'... too much higher and my mind gets the best of me. 

My favorites are flowy downhills with 1-3' drops thrown in the mix.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> My favorites are flowy downhills with 1-3' drops thrown in the mix.



x2 and where i max out, i don't need to be breakin stuff and not gonna don the body armour at this point in my life.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> sure do
> 
> where 30" is laughable.  We don't get excited until we're riding 6 feet



I'll take a clean offshore 2'-3' any time


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> I'll take a clean offshore 2'-3' any time



oh I would to.....rarely see much of that outside of the cape in new england.  We get some 3-5 days pretty often at Hampton, but awkward rhythm and quick wash out.  If I'm jealous of Jersey for one thing and one thing only, it's the surfing.  clearly better there


----------



## awf170 (Sep 24, 2008)

I've done close to 6 ft at Lynn Woods to a pretty flat/rocky landing.  I'd probably do around 8 ft with a nice take off and steep/soft landing.  My comfort level is around 3.5 ft for a normal drop and 2.5 ft. for a wheelie drop.  Anything above that and I usually have to stop and think about it.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> jealous of Jersey for one thing and one thing only, it's the surfing.



haha i hear ya, but theres actually 2, the pizza. i stopped off the parkway a few weekends ago for some boardwalk pizza in seaside hgts - man they just can't match that anywhere in pa...


----------



## JD (Sep 24, 2008)

A few years ago we built a gapper that was about 20 out by 15 down.  By the time we were done moving the ramp back by the end of the sunner it was 30 out by 20 down to the top of the landing and we were clearing that significantly.  On hard tails.  It was sweet.  It's in Chain Reaction 4 if anyone has a copy of that flick.  I've hit drops around 10-12 on fully rigid bike.   These days I feel good about 10 plus footers to good landings and would go bigger if it was a well concieved feature.  Not a real big difference between a 3 footer to flat and a 10 footer to tranny.  You're in the air about .5 seconds longer and it can be a hell of a lot smoother then 3 feet to flat.  IMO


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol, uploaded this... and there's just a plethora of vids with "trumbull" and "drop" as keywords 
good place...


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, uploaded this... and there's just a plethora of vids with "trumbull" and "drop" as keywords
> good place...



That's gotta be 6+, right? Given that landing, I might actually try that...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I've done close to 6 ft at Lynn Woods to a pretty flat/rocky landing.  I'd probably do around 8 ft with a nice take off and steep/soft landing.  My comfort level is around 3.5 ft for a normal drop and 2.5 ft. for a wheelie drop.  Anything above that and I usually have to stop and think about it.



Money in the bank for your dentist..lol

What is the record cliff jump on a mountain bike???

Check this out..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's gotta be 6+, right? Given that landing, I might actually try that...



Mad steezy yo like the credit card air I get in my Avatar..what what


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's gotta be 6+, right? Given that landing, I might actually try that...


Maybe 6'? Can't recall. 
Very nice landing and if you freak out on the edge, I think many people just roll it. For some reason rolling it seemed scarier than dropping it.

Go, Trumbull is a blast... you should know... growing up there and all


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Go, Trumbull is a blast... you should know... growing up there and all



I used to sport my mullet as I rode my dirt bike through that valley. :lol: Also spent a lot of time fishing in there.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I used to sport my mullet as I rode my dirt bike through that valley. :lol: Also spent a lot of time fishing in there.


Ok, this post is worthless without some pics!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Ok, this post is worthless without some pics!!



In this case I think it would worthless _with_ pics.  Well, OK, I guess it _would_ be funny...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont know but i'd like to find out.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> I dont know but i'd like to find out.



Ha! Too funny. You on a FS with 5 or 6"+ of travel would be a scary combination... :lol:


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 2, 2008)

My guess is 6 or 7 ft?

I think this one was around 5 or 6ft?


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 3" (yes that's " as in inches  )



So far this season I haven't felt the need to let me wheels leave the ground, well maybe once.  I hope to go a little bigger than last year though.


----------



## JD (May 10, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (May 10, 2009)

I'm good for about a foot.  I feel no reason to push it any further than that.  There's absolutely no reason to take any unnecessary chances that could result in an injury that could affect ski season.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> There's absolutely no reason to take any unnecessary chances



Sure, there is. It's fun! :dunce: I'm kinda with ya though. I go small.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So far this season I haven't felt the need to let me wheels leave the ground, well maybe once.  I hope to go a little bigger than last year though.



I did a few very small wheelie drops the other day.  Slowly working my way up to something like JD's picture...


----------

